# [INSTALL] Problema durante emerge kdebase 3.3.1

## f0llia

Durante l'emerge di kde al momento della compilazione dell'ultimo di 36 pacchetti (kdebase) mi da questo errore:

```

modules.cpp: In member function `ProxyWidget* ConfigModule::module()':

modules.cpp:69: warning: `isHiddenByDefault' is deprecated (declared at

   /usr/kde/3.3/include/kcmoduleinfo.h:162)

/usr/qt/3/bin/moc ./proxywidget.h -o proxywidget.moc

/bin/sh ../../libtool --silent --mode=compile --tag=CXX g++ -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I../.. -I/usr/kde/3.3/include -I/usr/qt/3/include -I/usr/X11R6/include   -DQT_THREAD_SUPPORT  -D_REENTRANT -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64  -Wnon-virtual-dtor -Wno-long-long -Wundef -ansi -D_XOPEN_SOURCE=500 -D_BSD_SOURCE -Wcast-align -Wconversion -Wchar-subscripts -Wall -W -Wpointer-arith -Wwrite-strings -DNDEBUG -DNO_DEBUG -O2 -O3 -mcpu=i686 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -Wformat-security -Wmissing-format-attribute -fno-exceptions -fno-check-new -fno-common -DQT_CLEAN_NAMESPACE -DQT_NO_ASCII_CAST -DQT_NO_STL -DQT_NO_COMPAT -DQT_NO_TRANSLATION -D_GNU_SOURCE  -c -o proxywidget.lo proxywidget.cpp

In file included from /usr/qt/3/include/qpushbutton.h:42,

                 from /usr/kde/3.3/include/kpushbutton.h:24,

                 from proxywidget.cpp:22:

/usr/qt/3/include/qbutton.h: In member function `bool QButton::isToggleButton()

   const':

/usr/qt/3/include/qbutton.h:184: internal compiler error: in pop_binding, at

   cp/decl.c:1442

Please submit a full bug report,

with preprocessed source if appropriate.

See <URL:http://bugs.gentoo.org/> for instructions.

The bug is not reproducible, so it is likely a hardware or OS problem.

make[4]: *** [proxywidget.lo] Error 1

make[4]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/kdebase-3.3.1-r2/work/kdebase-3.3.1/kcontrol/kcontrol'

make[3]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/kdebase-3.3.1-r2/work/kdebase-3.3.1/kcontrol/kcontrol'

make[2]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/kdebase-3.3.1-r2/work/kdebase-3.3.1/kcontrol'

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/kdebase-3.3.1-r2/work/kdebase-3.3.1'

make: *** [all] Error 2

!!! ERROR: kde-base/kdebase-3.3.1-r2 failed.

!!! Function kde_src_compile, Line 142, Exitcode 2

!!! died running emake, kde_src_compile:make

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, NOT this status message.

goku root #

```

Come posso risolvere ?

----------

## gutter

```

/usr/qt/3/include/qbutton.h:184: internal compiler error: in pop_binding, at

   cp/decl.c:1442 
```

Il discorso sembra grave prova a vedere se hanno postato un bug.

----------

## randomaze

 *f0llia wrote:*   

> In file included from /usr/qt/3/include/qpushbutton.h:42,
> 
>                  from /usr/kde/3.3/include/kpushbutton.h:24,
> 
>                  from proxywidget.cpp:22:
> ...

 

Hai riprovato e da sempre questo errore in questo punto?

----------

## f0llia

Si, ho riprovato una volta e mi ha dato lo stesso errore   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## gutter

Hai cercato per un possibile BUG   :Question:   :Question:   :Question: 

----------

## f0llia

sto spulciando ..

----------

## f0llia

L'unica cosa riguardo a kde-base/kdebase-3.3.1-r2 è questo 

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=74360

----------

## gutter

 *f0llia wrote:*   

> L'unica cosa riguardo a kde-base/kdebase-3.3.1-r2 è questo 
> 
> https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=74360

 

Non credo centri molto. Prova a vedere se trovi un bug per il compilatore. A proposito che versione di gcc usi?

----------

## f0llia

[quote="gutter]

Non credo centri molto. Prova a vedere se trovi un bug per il compilatore. A proposito che versione di gcc usi?[/quote]

Gia.!

La versione di gcc è:

```

goku downloads # emerge info

Portage 2.0.51-r3 (default-linux/x86/2004.3, [b]gcc-3.3.4[/b], glibc-2.3.4.20040808-r1, 2.6.9-gentoo-r9 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.9-gentoo-r9 i686 Pentium III (Coppermine)

Gentoo Base System version 1.4.16

Autoconf: sys-devel/autoconf-2.59-r5

Automake: sys-devel/automake-1.8.5-r1

Binutils: sys-devel/binutils-2.15.90.0.1.1-r3

Headers:  sys-kernel/linux-headers-2.4.21-r1

Libtools: sys-devel/libtool-1.5.2-r7

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CFLAGS="-O3 -mcpu=i686 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="i386-pc-linux-gnu"

COMPILER=""

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/X11R6/lib/X11/xkb /usr/kde/2/share/config /usr/kde/3.3/env /usr/kde/3.3/share/config /usr/kde/3.3/shutdown /usr/kde/3/share/config /usr/share/config /var/bind /var/qmail/control"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/gconf /etc/terminfo /etc/env.d"

CXXFLAGS="-O3 -mcpu=i686 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="autoaddcvs autoconfig ccache distlocks sandbox sfperms"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://www.die.unipd.it/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo-sources/"

MAKEOPTS="-j1"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY=""

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X aalib apache apm arts avi berkdb bitmap-fonts cdr crypt cups encode f77 fam foomaticdb fortran gdbm gif gnome gpm gtk gtk2 imlib ipv6 jpeg kde libg++ libwww mad mikmod motif mpeg mysql ncurses nls oggvorbis opengl oss pam pdflib perl php png python qt quicktime readline sdl spell ssl svga tcpd tiff truetype usagi x86 xml2 xmms xv zlib"

goku downloads #

```

----------

## gutter

Prova a compilare con CFLAGS meno aggressive.

```

CFLAGS="-march=i686 -pipe"
```

Vedi se almeno così compila.In caso non compila posta un bugreport.

----------

## f0llia

sto provando come hai detto tu, vediamo se funziona

----------

## f0llia

niente da fare , mi da lo stesso errore  :Neutral: 

Provo con una versione precedente di kde ?

----------

## lopio

 *f0llia wrote:*   

> niente da fare , mi da lo stesso errore 
> 
> Provo con una versione precedente di kde ?

 

come sei messo come gcc-config perche' a me ha dato problemi in tal senso quando ero passato a gcc-3.4.3 ma non avevo aggiornato il profilo del compilatore

----------

## f0llia

in che senso come sono messo ?

----------

## f0llia

cmq la mia versione di gcc è la 3.3.4, non ancora la 3.4.3

----------

## lopio

 *f0llia wrote:*   

> in che senso come sono messo ?

 

scusa ntendevo gcc-config -l per controllare che il profilo del gcc fosse consono con la versione gcc da te usata.

Ma se non hai upgradato gcc di recente il problema nn sussiste...

----------

## f0llia

```

goku root # gcc-config -l

[1] i386-pc-linux-gnu-3.3.4 *

```

qualche altra idea per provare a risolvere questo problema ? 

Tnx

----------

## MonsterMord

 *f0llia wrote:*   

> qualche altra idea per provare a risolvere questo problema ? 
> 
> 

 

se fai un "emerge sync" aggiorni a kde-3.3.2, magari avrai piu' fortuna.

----------

## gutter

Io posterei comunque un bugreport.

----------

## f0llia

Continuo di qui:

il tutto mi si blocca esattamente in questo punto:

```

Good - your configure finished. Start make now

cd . && /bin/sh /var/tmp/portage/arts-1.3.2/work/arts-1.3.2/admin/missing --run autoheader

touch ./config.h.in

cd . && /bin/sh ./config.status config.h

config.status: creating config.h

config.status: config.h is unchanged

make  all-recursive

make[1]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/arts-1.3.2/work/arts-1.3.2'

Making all in libltdl

make[2]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/arts-1.3.2/work/arts-1.3.2/libltdl'

/bin/sh ../libtool --silent --mode=compile gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I..   -DQT_THREAD_SUPPORT  -D_REENTRANT -pthread -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib/glib-2.0/include    -ansi -W -Wall -Wchar-subscripts -Wshadow -Wpointer-arith -Wmissing-prototypes -Wwrite-strings -D_XOPEN_SOURCE=500 -D_BSD_SOURCE -DNDEBUG -O2  -O3 -mcpu=i686 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -Wformat-security -Wmissing-format-attribute -pthread -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib/glib-2.0/include   -c -o ltdl.lo `test -f 'ltdl.c' || echo './'`ltdl.c

ltdl.c: In function `presym_open':

ltdl.c:1195: warning: unused parameter `loader_data'

ltdl.c: In function `presym_sym':

ltdl.c:1251: warning: unused parameter `loader_data'

ltdl.c: In function `lt_dlpreload':

ltdl.c:1352: warning: unused variable `errormsg'

ltdl.c: In function `lt_dlexit':

ltdl.c:1382: warning: unused variable `errormsg'

ltdl.c: In function `sys_dl_open':

ltdl.c:601: warning: unused parameter `loader_data'

ltdl.c: In function `sys_dl_close':

ltdl.c:623: warning: unused parameter `loader_data'

ltdl.c: In function `sys_dl_sym':

ltdl.c:639: warning: unused parameter `loader_data'

ltdl.c: In function `presym_init':

ltdl.c:1108: warning: unused parameter `loader_data'

ltdl.c: In function `presym_exit':

ltdl.c:1149: warning: unused parameter `loader_data'

ltdl.c: In function `presym_close':

ltdl.c:1241: warning: unused parameter `loader_data'

ltdl.c: In function `load_deplibs':

ltdl.c:1783: warning: unused parameter `deplibs'

/bin/sh ../libtool --silent --mode=link gcc  -ansi -W -Wall -Wchar-subscripts -Wshadow -Wpointer-arith -Wmissing-prototypes -Wwrite-strings -D_XOPEN_SOURCE=500 -D_BSD_SOURCE -DNDEBUG -O2  -O3 -mcpu=i686 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -Wformat-security -Wmissing-format-attribute -pthread -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib/glib-2.0/include     -o libltdlc.la   ltdl.lo -ldl

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/arts-1.3.2/work/arts-1.3.2/libltdl'

Making all in mcop

make[2]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/arts-1.3.2/work/arts-1.3.2/mcop'

/bin/sh ../libtool --silent --mode=compile --tag=CXX g++ -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I.. -I../libltdl -I/usr/kde/3.3/include -I/usr/qt/3/include -I/usr/X11R6/include  -I../libltdl -DEXTENSION_DIR='"/usr/kde/3.3/lib"' -DTRADER_DIR='"/usr/kde/3.3/lib/mcop"' -DQT_THREAD_SUPPORT  -D_REENTRANT -pthread -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib/glib-2.0/include    -Wnon-virtual-dtor -Wno-long-long -Wundef -ansi -D_XOPEN_SOURCE=500 -D_BSD_SOURCE -Wcast-align -Wconversion -Wchar-subscripts -Wall -W -Wpointer-arith -Wwrite-strings -DNDEBUG -DNO_DEBUG -O2 -O3 -mcpu=i686 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -Wformat-security -Wmissing-format-attribute -fno-exceptions -fno-check-new -fno-common  -ftemplate-depth-99  -c -o buffer.lo `test -f 'buffer.cc' || echo './'`buffer.cc

buffer.cc: In member function `void Arts::Buffer::patchLong(long int, long int)

   ':

buffer.cc:321: warning: unused variable `long int len'

buffer.cc: In member function `void* Arts::Buffer::peek(long int)':

buffer.cc:150: warning: unused parameter `long int l'

/bin/sh ../libtool --silent --mode=compile --tag=CXX g++ -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I.. -I../libltdl -I/usr/kde/3.3/include -I/usr/qt/3/include -I/usr/X11R6/include  -I../libltdl -DEXTENSION_DIR='"/usr/kde/3.3/lib"' -DTRADER_DIR='"/usr/kde/3.3/lib/mcop"' -DQT_THREAD_SUPPORT  -D_REENTRANT -pthread -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib/glib-2.0/include    -Wnon-virtual-dtor -Wno-long-long -Wundef -ansi -D_XOPEN_SOURCE=500 -D_BSD_SOURCE -Wcast-align -Wconversion -Wchar-subscripts -Wall -W -Wpointer-arith -Wwrite-strings -DNDEBUG -DNO_DEBUG -O2 -O3 -mcpu=i686 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -Wformat-security -Wmissing-format-attribute -fno-exceptions -fno-check-new -fno-common  -ftemplate-depth-99  -c -o connection.lo `test -f 'connection.cc' || echo './'`connection.cc

/bin/sh ../libtool --silent --mode=compile --tag=CXX g++ -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I.. -I../libltdl -I/usr/kde/3.3/include -I/usr/qt/3/include -I/usr/X11R6/include  -I../libltdl -DEXTENSION_DIR='"/usr/kde/3.3/lib"' -DTRADER_DIR='"/usr/kde/3.3/lib/mcop"' -DQT_THREAD_SUPPORT  -D_REENTRANT -pthread -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib/glib-2.0/include    -Wnon-virtual-dtor -Wno-long-long -Wundef -ansi -D_XOPEN_SOURCE=500 -D_BSD_SOURCE -Wcast-align -Wconversion -Wchar-subscripts -Wall -W -Wpointer-arith -Wwrite-strings -DNDEBUG -DNO_DEBUG -O2 -O3 -mcpu=i686 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -Wformat-security -Wmissing-format-attribute -fno-exceptions -fno-check-new -fno-common  -ftemplate-depth-99  -c -o core.lo `test -f 'core.cc' || echo './'`core.cc

```

Ho notato che per 2 volte consecutive si è bloccato a questo punto.

Per la ram come diceva Randomaze ho provato a levare un banco alla volta e a metterne uno di un altra macchina, ma il risultato è lo stesso.

Che altro posso provare ?

----------

## emix

 *f0llia wrote:*   

> Che altro posso provare ?

 

Che filesystem usi in /var/tmp/portage?

----------

## f0llia

tranne /boot e swap ovviamente il resto è in ReiserFs

----------

## emix

 *f0llia wrote:*   

> tranne /boot e swap ovviamente il resto è in ReiserFs

 

Ok, come non detto... Perché possono esserci dei problemi di questo tipo quando si compila su Reiser4.

----------

## f0llia

 :Sad: 

----------

## randomaze

 *f0llia wrote:*   

> 

 

Insisto: controlla la ram.

----------

## f0llia

 *f0llia wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Per la ram come diceva Randomaze ho provato a levare un banco alla volta e a metterne uno di un altra macchina, ma il risultato è lo stesso.
> 
> 

 

Che altri test faccio ?

----------

## f0llia

Ho provato a reinstallare da 0 la macchina ..durante l'installazione neanche l'ombra di un freeze, invece non appena do un 

```

emerge kdebase

```

Dopo un po mi si blocca irrimediabilmente tutto!

HELP   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## f0llia

Adesso mi si freeza cosi:

```

gcc -c -ansi -pedantic -Wno-return-type -w  -I../../../../extras/Mesa/src/mesa          -I../../../../extras/Mesa/src/mesa/main                 -I../../../../extras/Mesa/src/mesa/array_cache               -I../../../../extras/Mesa/src/mesa/math                 -I../../../../extras/Mesa/src/mesa/glapi            -I../../../../extras/Mesa/src/mesa/swrast                -I../../../../extras/Mesa/src/mesa/shader               -I../../../../extras/Mesa/src/mesa/x86      -I../../../../extras/Mesa/include                -I../../../include -I../../../../exports/include/X11 -I../../../dri -I../../../glx -I../../dri -I../../../include            -I../../../../exports/include/GL -I../../../../programs/Xserver/hw/xfree86/os-support -I../../../../programs/Xserver/GL/dri  -I../../../.. -I../../../../exports/include   -Dlinux -D__i386__ -D_POSIX_C_SOURCE=199309L                              -D_POSIX_SOURCE -D_XOPEN_SOURCE                     -D_BSD_SOURCE -D_SVID_SOURCE                              -D_GNU_SOURCE                            -DFUNCPROTO=15 -DNARROWPROTO -DXTHREADS  -D_REENTRANT -DXUSE_MTSAFE_API    -DMALLOC_0_RETURNS_NULL -DGLXEXT -DXF86DRI -DGLX_DIRECT_RENDERING -DGLX_USE_DLOPEN -DGLX_USE_MESA -DUSE_X86_ASM         -O3 -march=pentium3 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -fno-strict-aliasing   s_context.c -o unshared/s_context.o

rm -f s_context.o

gcc -c -O3 -march=pentium3 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -fno-strict-aliasing  -ansi -pedantic -Wno-return-type -w  -I../../../../extras/Mesa/src/mesa         -I../../../../extras/Mesa/src/mesa/main          -I../../../../extras/Mesa/src/mesa/array_cache          -I../../../../extras/Mesa/src/mesa/math             -I../../../../extras/Mesa/src/mesa/glapi                 -I../../../../extras/Mesa/src/mesa/swrast               -I../../../../extras/Mesa/src/mesa/shader   -I../../../../extras/Mesa/src/mesa/x86           -I../../../../extras/Mesa/include               -I../../../include -I../../../../exports/include/X11 -I../../../dri -I../../../glx -I../../dri -I../../../include            -I../../../../exports/include/GL -I../../../../programs/Xserver/hw/xfree86/os-support -I../../../../programs/Xserver/GL/dri  -I../../../.. -I../../../../exports/include   -Dlinux -D__i386__ -D_POSIX_C_SOURCE=199309L                              -D_POSIX_SOURCE -D_XOPEN_SOURCE                              -D_BSD_SOURCE -D_SVID_SOURCE                             -D_GNU_SOURCE                            -DFUNCPROTO=15 -DNARROWPROTO -DXTHREADS  -D_REENTRANT -DXUSE_MTSAFE_API    -DMALLOC_0_RETURNS_NULL -DGLXEXT -DXF86DRI -DGLX_DIRECT_RENDERING -DGLX_USE_DLOPEN -DGLX_USE_MESA -DUSE_X86_ASM         -fPIC s_context.c

rm -f s_copypix.o unshared/s_copypix.o

gcc -c -ansi -pedantic -Wno-return-type -w  -I../../../../extras/Mesa/src/mesa          -I../../../../extras/Mesa/src/mesa/main                 -I../../../../extras/Mesa/src/mesa/array_cache               -I../../../../extras/Mesa/src/mesa/math                 -I../../../../extras/Mesa/src/mesa/glapi            -I../../../../extras/Mesa/src/mesa/swrast                -I../../../../extras/Mesa/src/mesa/shader               -I../../../../extras/Mesa/src/mesa/x86      -I../../../../extras/Mesa/include                -I../../../include -I../../../../exports/include/X11 -I../../../dri -I../../../glx -I../../dri -I../../../include            -I../../../../exports/include/GL -I../../../../programs/Xserver/hw/xfree86/os-support -I../../../../programs/Xserver/GL/dri  -I../../../.. -I../../../../exports/include   -Dlinux -D__i386__ -D_POSIX_C_SOURCE=199309L                              -D_POSIX_SOURCE -D_XOPEN_SOURCE                     -D_BSD_SOURCE -D_SVID_SOURCE                              -D_GNU_SOURCE                            -DFUNCPROTO=15 -DNARROWPROTO -DXTHREADS  -D_REENTRANT -DXUSE_MTSAFE_API    -DMALLOC_0_RETURNS_NULL -DGLXEXT -DXF86DRI -DGLX_DIRECT_RENDERING -DGLX_USE_DLOPEN -DGLX_USE_MESA -DUSE_X86_ASM         -O3 -march=pentium3 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -fno-strict-aliasing   s_copypix.c -o unshared/s_copypix.o

rm -f s_copypix.o

gcc -c -O3 -march=pentium3 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -fno-strict-aliasing  -ansi -pedantic -Wno-return-type -w  -I../../../../extras/Mesa/src/mesa         -I../../../../extras/Mesa/src/mesa/main          -I../../../../extras/Mesa/src/mesa/array_cache          -I../../../../extras/Mesa/src/mesa/math             -I../../../../extras/Mesa/src/mesa/glapi                 -I../../../../extras/Mesa/src/mesa/swrast               -I../../../../extras/Mesa/src/mesa/shader   -I../../../../extras/Mesa/src/mesa/x86           -I../../../../extras/Mesa/include               -I../../../include -I../../../../exports/include/X11 -I../../../dri -I../../../glx -I../../dri -I../../../include            -I../../../../exports/include/GL -I../../../../programs/Xserver/hw/xfree86/os-support -I../../../../programs/Xserver/GL/dri  -I../../../.. -I../../../../exports/include   -Dlinux -D__i386__ -D_POSIX_C_SOURCE=199309L                              -D_POSIX_SOURCE -D_XOPEN_SOURCE                              -D_BSD_SOURCE -D_SVID_SOURCE                             -D_GNU_SOURCE                            -DFUNCPROTO=15 -DNARROWPROTO -DXTHREADS  -D_REENTRANT -DXUSE_MTSAFE_API    -DMALLOC_0_RETURNS_NULL -DGLXEXT -DXF86DRI -DGLX_DIRECT_RENDERING -DGLX_USE_DLOPEN -DGLX_USE_MESA -DUSE_X86_ASM         -fPIC s_copypix.c

rm -f s_depth.o unshared/s_depth.o

gcc -c -ansi -pedantic -Wno-return-type -w  -I../../../../extras/Mesa/src/mesa          -I../../../../extras/Mesa/src/mesa/main                 -I../../../../extras/Mesa/src/mesa/array_cache               -I../../../../extras/Mesa/src/mesa/math                 -I../../../../extras/Mesa/src/mesa/glapi            -I../../../../extras/Mesa/src/mesa/swrast                -I../../../../extras/Mesa/src/mesa/shader               -I../../../../extras/Mesa/src/mesa/x86      -I../../../../extras/Mesa/include                -I../../../include -I../../../../exports/include/X11 -I../../../dri -I../../../glx -I../../dri -I../../../include            -I../../../../exports/include/GL -I../../../../programs/Xserver/hw/xfree86/os-support -I../../../../programs/Xserver/GL/dri  -I../../../.. -I../../../../exports/include   -Dlinux -D__i386__ -D_POSIX_C_SOURCE=199309L                              -D_POSIX_SOURCE -D_XOPEN_SOURCE                     -D_BSD_SOURCE -D_SVID_SOURCE                              -D_GNU_SOURCE                            -DFUNCPROTO=15 -DNARROWPROTO -DXTHREADS  -D_REENTRANT -DXUSE_MTSAFE_API    -DMALLOC_0_RETURNS_NULL -DGLXEXT -DXF86DRI -DGLX_DIRECT_RENDERING -DGLX_USE_DLOPEN -DGLX_USE_MESA -DUSE_X86_ASM         -O3 -march=pentium3 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -fno-strict-aliasing   s_depth.c -o unshared/s_depth.o

rm -f s_depth.o

gcc -c -O3 -march=pentium3 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -fno-strict-aliasing  -ansi -pedantic -Wno-return-type -w  -I../../../../extras/Mesa/src/mesa         -I../../../../extras/Mesa/src/mesa/main          -I../../../../extras/Mesa/src/mesa/array_cache          -I../../../../extras/Mesa/src/mesa/math             -I../../../../extras/Mesa/src/mesa/glapi                 -I../../../../extras/Mesa/src/mesa/swrast               -I../../../../extras/Mesa/src/mesa/shader   -I../../../../extras/Mesa/src/mesa/x86           -I../../../../extras/Mesa/include               -I../../../include -I../../../../exports/include/X11 -I../../../dri -I../../../glx -I../../dri -I../../../include            -I../../../../exports/include/GL -I../../../../programs/Xserver/hw/xfree86/os-support -I../../../../programs/Xserver/GL/dri  -I../../../.. -I../../../../exports/include   -Dlinux -D__i386__ -D_POSIX_C_SOURCE=199309L                              -D_POSIX_SOURCE -D_XOPEN_SOURCE                              -D_BSD_SOURCE -D_SVID_SOURCE                             -D_GNU_SOURCE                            -DFUNCPROTO=15 -DNARROWPROTO -DXTHREADS  -D_REENTRANT -DXUSE_MTSAFE_API    -DMALLOC_0_RETURNS_NULL -DGLXEXT -DXF86DRI -DGLX_DIRECT_RENDERING -DGLX_USE_DLOPEN -DGLX_USE_MESA -DUSE_X86_ASM         -fPIC s_depth.c

```

AIUTOOOOO

----------

## gutter

Allora credo che avesse ragione Randomaze prova a cambiare ram o se hai due banchi prova a lasciarne uno solo.

----------

## f0llia

ci ho provato

..

ho 3 banchi 256 + 64 + 64, ho provato a levarne uno alla volta lasciando quello da 256 per ultimo, anche solo con quello stesso errore. Allora ho provato con solo uno dei 2 da 64 (uno per volta) e non cambia nulla!

Ma se è la ram come mai durante tutte le compilazioni dell'installazione non ha mai freezato nulla ?

----------

## gutter

Gli errorri sulla Ram accadono in maniera casuale e non riproducibile. Prova a fare qualche test con memtest.

----------

## f0llia

memtest non mi da nessun errore in particolare..   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## gutter

Prova a farti prestare della ram da qualcuno. 

Altra ipotesi: ma il tuo alimentatore ha una potenza sufficiente a mantenere l'hw che hai sul pc?

----------

## f0llia

Ho rovato a sostituire la ram, ma non cambia nulla.

Questa macchina ha sempre funzionato con gli stessi identici componenti, funzionava da oltre un anno, ho deciso di reinstallare tutto semplicemente per provare il live cd 2004.3.. Quindi anche l'alimentatore non dovrebbe avere problemi   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad: 

Aiutooo ..che fare ??

----------

## f0llia

Nessuno ha un'ideina ? :°°

----------

## f0llia

non è possibile!!   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad: 

Ho provato a sostiuire oltre alla ram anche il processore e relativa ventola, e anche la scheda video, ma non cambia assolutamente niente!! Si freeza sempre tutto!!!

Com'e possibile ?!?!

----------

